# Συζήτηση για την ίδρυση φορέα υπέρ του κοσμικού κράτους



## AoratiMelani (Jan 14, 2010)

Αυτές τις μέρες στο φόρουμ Αθεϊα συζητάμε την ίδρυση ενός φορεα για την προώθηση της εκκοσμίκευσης του κράτους. Η πρωτοβουλία μάλλον θα έχει τη μορφή της Ένωσης Προσώπων και η επωνυμία είναι υπό συζήτηση. Παίζουν διάφορες προτάσεις που βασίζοναι σε μεταφράσεις του Secularism, Humanism και λοιπόν συναφών εννοιών. Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται να πει τη γνώμη του ή και να συμμετάσχει στην προσπάθεια, ας επισκεφτεί το http://forum.atheia.gr/viewtopic.php?f=41&t=1044.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 14, 2010)

Ένα σχετικό άρθρο.

*Τo πρόβλημα με τους μουσουλμάνους στην Ευρώπη*
_
"Η απόπειρα δολοφονίας ήταν το τελευταίο επεισόδιο σε μια ιστορία που άρχισε το 2005, όταν η δανέζικη ημερήσια "Jullands Posten" αποφάσισε να ζητήσει από ορισμένους σκιτσογράφους να κάνουν μερικά ειρωνικά για το Ισλάμ σκίτσα. Στόχος της εφημερίδας ήταν να αντιπαλέψει το διαφαινόμενο παγκόσμιο κίνδυνο θυσιασμού της ελευθερίας της έκφρασης στο βωμό της προστασίας των θρησκευτικών αντιλήψεων. Η δημοσίευση των σκίτσων είχε ως αποτέλεσμα ένα κύμα οργής στις μουσουλμανικές χώρες, συγκρούσεις και τον εμπρησμό των πρεσβειών της Δανίας και της Νορβηγίας στη Δαμασκό.

«Δυστυχώς, αυτό είναι το τίμημα που θα πρέπει να πληρώνουμε για να διατηρούμε την ελευθερία της έκφρασης», δήλωσε μετά την απόπειρα της δολοφονίας o υπουργός Εξωτερικών της χώρας Περ Στι Μούλερ. Θαρραλέα δήλωση, που ασφαλώς δε θα γινόταν σε πολλά άλλα κράτη. Διότι η τάση, δυστυχώς, που επικρατεί στα περισσότερα δυτικά κράτη είναι να ιεραρχούν υψηλότερα το σεβασμό στα θρησκευτικά συναισθήματα των άλλων απ' ό,τι την ελευθερία της έκφρασης. Και σε αυτό ακριβώς το σημείο βρίσκεται το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα με την ύπαρξη μουσουλμανικών πληθυσμών στη Δυτική Ευρώπη. Ότι, δηλαδή, η ύπαρξή τους ενισχύει την ήδη προωθούμενη από άλλες θρησκείες (χριστιανούς κλπ) προσπάθεια απαγόρευσης της κριτικής και της λοιδωρίας της θρησκείας και των θρησκευτικών συμβόλων." _


----------



## tsioutsiou (Mar 2, 2010)

Το Ευρωπαϊκό Δικαστήριο Ανθρωπίνων Δικαιωμάτων δέχθηκε την έφεση της Ιταλίας, κατά της καταδικαστικής της απόφασης για την παρουσία του Εσταυρωμένου στις αίθουσες διδασκαλίας
troktiko


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 3, 2010)

Από την Καθημερινή:
*
«Η ομάδα των πέντε δικαστών που συνεδρίασε στις 1 και 2 Μαρτίου 2010 δέχθηκε το αίτημα της έφεσης από την ιταλική κυβέρνηση, στις 28 Ιανουαρίου 2010, στην υπόθεση Λάουτσι κατά της Ιταλίας. Η υπόθεση θα εξεταστεί από το δικαστήριο, το οποίο θα δώσει την τελική απόφαση», ανέφερε στην ανακοίνωση του το Δικαστήριο του Στρασβούργου. Η διαδικασία αναμένεται να διαρκέσει αρκετούς μήνες.*

Εννοείται ότι θα το τραβήξουν όσο μπορούν σε μάκρος, και κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα δικαιώσουν την Ιταλία στην επιλογή της να έχει εσταυρωμένους στην τάξη. Ίδωμεν.

Εντωμεταξύ στην Ελλάδα οκτώ γονείς έχουν υποβάλει στο Συνήγορο του Πολίτη μέσω του ΕΠΣΕ αίτημα κατάργησης των θρησκευτικών συμβόλων και της προσευχής στα σχολεία όπου φοιτούν τα παιδιά τους (ενημέρωση εδώ και εδώ, το πιο πρόσφατο δελτίο τύπου μιλά μόνο για τέσσερις γονείς αλλά στη συνέχεια υπέβαλλαν άλλοι τέεσερις) και η νεοσύστατη Ένωση Ουμανιστών Ελλάδος απηύθυνε ανοιχτή επιστολή στον πρωθυπουργό σχετικά με το θέμα των θρησκευτικών συμβόλων σε σχολεία και δικαστήρια.

Ευκαιρείας δοθείσης, ενημερώνω ότι η συζήτηση που έγινε με σκοπό την ίδρυση φορέα κατέληξε σε διάσπαση των ενδιαφερόμενων λόγω αδυναμίας συνενόησης. Η πρωτοβουλία είχε προέλθει από δύο διαφορετικούς χώρους (την ομάδα Αθεΐα και το ΕΠΣΕ), και παρά την πεποίθηση αρκετών ότι θα μπορούσαμε να ενώσουμε τις δυνάμεις μας, δεν το κατορθώσαμε. 

Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν η ομάδα που προήλθε από το ΕΠΣΕ να ιδρύσει την Ενω.Ουμ.Ε, στην οποία προσχώρησαν και αρκετά άτομα από την ομάδα Αθεΐα (μεταξύ άλλων κι εγώ), προκειμένου να στηρίξουμε την προσπάθεια αυτή, έστω και αν δεν ήμασταν απόλυτα σύμφωνοι με τον τρόπο που ιδρύθηκε. 

Ενδεχομένως όσοι είμαστε στο Αθεΐα να προχωρήσουμε σύντομα στην ίδρυση μιας άλλης οργάνωσης, με παρόμοιο σκεπτικό και στόχους αλλά διαφορετικό τροπο λειτουργίας και δράσης. Αρχικά μας απωθούσε η ιδέα της ύπαρξης δύο οργανώσεων τόσο συναφών και η διάσπαση των ελάχιστων ατόμων που κινούμαστε στο χώρο αυτό, ωστόσο από μια άλλη άποψη ίσως είναι και θετικό: πολλές οργανώσεις έχουν παρόμοιους στόχους αλλά διαφορετικό τρόπο λειτουργίας και δράσης (η WWF και η Greenpeace, για παράδειγμα), η μία συμπληρώνει την άλλη. Άλλωστε τίποτα δεν μας εμποδίζει να ανήκουμε σε δύο (τρεις, τέσσερις...) οργανώσεις παράλληλα, αν έχουμε δύο οργανώσεις θα μοιάζουμε περισσότεροι  . 

Αραία αραία, να φαινόμαστε καμμιά σαρανταρέα, που έλεγε η μακαρίτισσα η γιαγιά μου.


----------



## SBE (Mar 3, 2010)

Το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα που εχω δει ότι έχουν αυτές οι οργανώσεις είναι ότι ειναι αντιχριστιανικές κι όχι αντιθρησκευτικές. Δηλαδή όπως αναφέρει κι ο Αμβρόσιος, στις χώρες που υπάρχει σημαντική μειονότητα μουσουλμανική, δεν βλέπω να στοχεύουν και αυτή τη θρησκεία (στην Ελλάδα δε νομίζω ότι είναι ζήτημα, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλη ιστορία).


----------



## Palavra (Mar 3, 2010)

Γιατί το πρόβλημα με τα θρησκευτικά σύμβολα πηγάζει από την επιβολή τους από την κρατούσα θρησκεία της κάθε χώρας. Από πού κι ως πού να στοχεύεται ο ισλαμισμός; Στην Ελλάδα, π.χ., στα δικαστήρια και στα σχολεία εικόνες και σταυρούς έχει.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 3, 2010)

Υποθέτω ότι θα είναι πιο δύσκολο να ιδρύσεις οργάνωση υπέρ του κοσμικού κράτους σε μια ισλαμική χώρα. Όταν μια τέτοια οργάνωση ιδρύεται σε χώρα όπου επικρατεί ο χριστιανισμός (ιδίως αν έχει τις οικονομικές διευκολύνσεις και οφέλη που έχει π.χ. στη χώρα μας), εύλογο είναι να φαντάζει ότι στρέφεται κατά του χριστιανισμού και μόνο, ακόμη και όταν δεν ισχύει αυτό, επειδή πολύ απλά ο χριστιανισμός έχει πολύ μεγάλη επιρροή και ενοχλείται όταν απειλούνται τα κεκτημένα του.

Προσωπικά θεωρώ απαράδεκτο να μην υπάρχει ούτε ένα τζαμί στην Αθήνα. Δεν αντιμάχομαι καμμιά θρησκεία (ασχέτως αν διαφωνώ με τα όσα πρεσβεύει), αντιμάχομαι την εμπλοκή τής θρησκείας στην πολιτεία (και στη δική μας χώρα τυχαίνει να εμπλέκται η χριστιανική θρησκεία).

Αυτό που έχουμε κατά νου εμείς είναι ένα κράτος θρησκευτικά ουδέτερο, χωρίς άμεση ή έμμεση επιβολή κανενός θρησκεύματος, χωρίς διακριτική μεταχείριση προς κανένα θρήσκευμα, χωρίς ανάμιξη της θρησκείας στα θέματα της πολιτείας.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 3, 2010)

Σε σχέση με τα σύμβολα, έχω ακούσει και την άποψη να αναρτηθούν σύμβολα όλων των θρησκειών (ενδεχομένως και κάποιο αθεϊστικό σύμβολο μαζί) προκειμένου να υπάρχει ισότιμη εκπροσώπηση. Το σκεπτικό αυτής της πρότασης είναι ότι τα σύμβολα βρίσκονται εκεί για να παρέχουν πνευματική συμπαράσταση στον πιστό, και ότι το κράτος οφείλει να προβλέψει για την σημαντική αυτή παροχή (και ότι τέλος πάντων δεν θίγεται και κανείς από την παρουσία του συμβόλου, ενώ πολλοί υποτίθεται ότι ωφελούνται).

Η δική μου αντίρρηση είναι ότι - πέρα από το ανέφικτο της ανάρτησης των συμβόλων όλων πραγματικά των θρησκειών του κόσμου (διότι οφείλουμε να προβλέψουμε κάθε ενδεχόμενο για να μην αδικηθεί εξ αμελείας κανένας θρήσκος πολίτης), και πέρα από το γεγονός ότι οι άθρησκοι πολίτες δεν θα έχουν την παροχή αυτή (ας πρόσεχαν, θα πει κανείς, ας διάλεγαν κι αυτοί θρήσκευμα) - δεν πιστεύω ότι τα σύμβολα βρίσκονται εκεί ως πνευματική συμπαράσταση, αλλά ως σύμβολα εξουσίας. Πιστεύω ότι αναρτήθηκαν χωρίς πολλή σκέψη σε μια εποχή όπου η θρησκεία εθεωρείτο κάτι δεδομένο και η παρουσία της σε κάθε δημόσιο χώρο επιβεβλημένη και αυτονόητη. 

Όμως αυτό ακριβώς το αυτονόητο και το επιβεβλημένο είναι που χρειάζεται να αμφισβητηθεί.

Ειρήσθω εν παρόδω, έχω την υποψία ότι αν τα κατέβαζαν χωρίς πολλές φανφάρες, ελάχιστοι θα αντιλαμβάνονταν την απουσία τους.


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 3, 2010)

Εύχομαι η νέα οργάνωση που αναφέρει η ΑόρατηΜελάνη να συνεισφέρει στο διαχωρισμό Κράτους-Εκκλησίας, υπό την προϋπόθεση ότι εννοεί αυτό που λέει. :)


----------

